# I need help finding a particular piece of music.



## gyuhankim (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! I was just wondering if anyone could help me find a song.
Here's the video link to where I heard it:




The song starts around 1:58 into the video.
I was told by friends to search up a few Haydn string quartets but no luck, unfortunately.

Thanks to everyone in advance and I promise to return the favor!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

It's the second movement of Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik.


----------



## gyuhankim (Sep 26, 2012)

You are the greatest human being on the planet.


----------

